# Adopting 2012 ICC Family - Amendments



## Papio Bldg Dept (Dec 21, 2012)

We are reviewing the 2012 ICC Family for adoption this coming spring.  Has anyone else reviewed these codes for adoption yet?  If so, are there any areas, IRC especially that are being considered for amendment?  We are removing the requirement for the fire sprinkler system, per state law, is anyone aware of any red-flags (e.g., allowances made in other areas the code because a sprinkler system is intended to be required)?

Thanks in advance, and have a happy holiday!

P.S.  If anyone is aware of a good small business guide brochure for the application/permitting and inspection processes, I am looking for some inspiration in this area as well.  Minimum submittal requirements just seem to express to the small business owner what they are in store for with most applications.


----------



## mjesse (Dec 21, 2012)

What Code are you on now?

I've done comparisons from '06-'09-'12


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 21, 2012)

*2009 and 2012*

*R302.2 Townhouses. *

Each _townhouse _shall be considered a separate building and shall be separated by fire-resistance-rated wall assemblies meeting the requirements of Section R302.1 for exterior walls.

*Exception:* A common 1-hour fire-resistance-rated wall assembly tested in accordance with ASTM E 119 or UL 263 is permitted for townhouses if such walls do not contain plumbing or mechanical equipment, ducts or vents in the cavity of the common wall. The wall shall be rated for fire exposure from both sides and shall extend to and be tight against exterior walls and the underside of the roof sheathing. Electrical installations shall be installed in accordance with Chapters 34 through 43. Penetrations of electrical outlet boxes shall be in accordance with Section R302.4.

2006

R317.2 Townhouses.

Each townhouse shall be considered a separate building and shall be separated by fire--resistance-rated wall assemblies meeting the requirements of Section R302 for exterior walls.

Exception: A common 2-hour fire-resistance-rated wall is permitted for townhouses if such walls do not contain plumbing or mechanical equipment, ducts or vents in the cavity of the common wall. Electrical installations shall be installed in accordance with Chapters 33 through 42. Penetrations of electrical outlet boxes shall be in accordance with Section R317.3.

RFS reduced the 2 hour requirement for townhouses


----------



## Frank (Dec 21, 2012)

Look at the provisions of 907.2.3 IFC and IBC requiring voice alarms for all E uses with an occupant load over 30--Is way overkill and major expense to require a voice alarm system for a school trailer.

Virginia is looking at keeping the 2009 provisions for this use group--

Justification

This proposed change is to maintains the requirements currently in the 2009 USBC for educational occupancies.  Requiring a voice alarm system for educational uses will impose significant unnecessary costs to daycares and school systems that are already short of funds.  Most schools already have public address systems that can be used for emergency notification.  No other occupancy requires voice alarms until you reach 1000 occupants or a high rise building.

Changing the threshold from 50 to 30 would impose this requirement on most school trailers and small daycare centers by moving the classroom size from 1000 sq ft to 600 sq ft.  Requiring an expensive voice alarm system in a school trailer or small storefront daycare center is a ludicrous imposition of significant costs to schools and small businesses.

There is no record of fire deaths and injuries in these occupancies to justify these added expenses.  The children in these occupancies are required to be under competent adult supervision.


----------



## TJacobs (Dec 22, 2012)

A voice alarm system can be used in other than fire scenarios...


----------



## klarenbeek (Dec 26, 2012)

Just one off the top of my head-- Look at the sections for dryer vent duct. In the IRC, there are BIG differences between M1502 (elec. dryers) and G2439 (gas dryers) on duct installation.  One actually requires fasteners and the other prohibits them!  We went to all 4 places in the codes (IMC, IFGC, and both places in the IRC) and made them all the same.


----------

